# Spielen von der externen Festplatte



## DefloS (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute!

Der letzte Stand der Dinge war AFAIK, dass die meisten Spiele nur von Systemen aus Funktionieren, bei denen auch Verkünpfungen zum Windows System sind.

WoW z.B. läuft aber auch auf per Drag & Drop von der Externen Festplatte auf völlig Fremden Computern mit anderem OS und anderer Hardware.


Kennt ihr Spiele die das auch können? Wenn ja welche?
Hat schon mal wer getestet wie sich etwa Steam oder Origin verhalten, wenn man sie auf eine externe Platte installiert und an einem fremden Computer startet?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Oktober 2011)

GTA san andreas ging auch
sonst hab ich nie eins probiert


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Steam müsste glaube gehen.


----------



## DefloS (12. Oktober 2011)

Steam wäre schonmal super - versuche das bei gelegenheit mal


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2011)

DefloS schrieb:


> Steam wäre schonmal super - versuche das bei gelegenheit mal


Cool, gib Bescheid wenns klappt.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steam müsste glaube gehen.



Steam ist eigentlich extrem abhängig von seinen während der Installation und damit in der Registry festgefressenen Pfadangaben ... du müsstest dich möglicherweise erst durch die Registry wühlen und bei allen Einträgen den Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen ...


----------



## Makalvian (12. Oktober 2011)

Es geht ganz einfach ich habe Steam komplett auf ne extrene Festplatte gezogen, um allein genug Platz zu haben um alle Spiele zu installieren.

Der Thread aus dem Forum beschriebt es ganz gut

https://support.stea...=7710-tdlc-0426

If you're low on space on the drive you have Steam installed, you can move the Steam folder to a different location. Here's an example of how to move the Steam installation between two hard drives: 
Log out and exit Steam
Navigate to the folder where Steam is installed (by default: C:\Program Files\Steam\)
Delete all of the files and folders except the SteamApps folder and Steam.exe
Cut and paste your Steam folder to the new location, for example: D:\Games\Steam\
Launch Steam
Steam will briefly update and then you will be ready to play
All future game content will be downloaded to the new folder D:\Games\Steam\Steamapps\
Edit : Musst halt nur daran denken, dass sobald du die Platte an nem anderen Rechner anhängen willst du die Abfrage von Steam beantworten musst.
 	Und sich Steam erstmal Updaten muss um auf dem System zu laufen und ich würde es nicht zu oft tun sonst heißt es nachher Account-Sharing.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

Yop, Steam kann man einfach kopieren. Tu ich seit Jahren wenn ich PC neu aufsetze.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Steam ist eigentlich extrem abhängig von seinen während der Installation und damit in der Registry festgefressenen Pfadangaben ... du müsstest dich möglicherweise erst durch die Registry wühlen und bei allen Einträgen den Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen ...



Makalvian beschreibt es ja schon gut: Es ist sicherlich nicht mit Copy+Paste getan, aber es ist ohne Reg-Edit möglich.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

Klar gehts einfach mit Copy & Paste


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

Es geht eingentlich jedes Spiel auf einer externen Festplatte zu kopieren sie woanders mitzunehmen und da zu zocken.

ABER 

1) Die Methode ist Illegal weil du den Kopierschutz umgehst
2) Du Musst eine eigene Installationsroutine programmieren
3) Das Spiel ist nicht mehr mehr mit patches vom Hersteller updatebar und Online spielbar


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar gehts einfach mit Copy & Paste



Wie oben steht: 

"Delete all of the files and folders except the SteamApps folder and Steam.exe"

Das ist kein einfaches Copy&Paste mehr....


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

Seit wann? Hab ca. vor 5 Monaten kompletten Steam Ordner auf Zweitpc kopiert.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Pfad zufällig der gleiche ist geht das.
Außerdem gibts auch genug Spiele, die bei jedem starten wichtige Registryeinträge nachsetzen.

Bei ner externen Festplatte würde ich empfehlen die mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben r oder s zu versehen.
Das haben die wenigsten Leute und dann stimmen die spielinternen Pfade automatisch.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Makalvian beschreibt es ja schon gut: Es ist sicherlich nicht mit Copy+Paste getan, aber es ist ohne Reg-Edit möglich.



Ich hab das zuletzt mit Steam "1" gemacht. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Es geht eingentlich jedes Spiel auf einer externen Festplatte zu kopieren sie woanders mitzunehmen und da zu zocken.
> 
> ABER
> 
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Oktober 2011)

praktisch jedes spiel läuft einfach. bei ein paar wie ubi muss man natrülich erst den launcher oder bei ea origin isntalleiren


----------



## Kamsi (14. Oktober 2011)

@blizzlord 

ich habe von allgemeinen spielen gesprochen nicht von steam


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @blizzlord
> 
> ich habe von allgemeinen spielen gesprochen nicht von steam


man brauch auch bei allgemeinen spielen keine installationsroutinen oder registry keys


----------



## Raema (14. Oktober 2011)

Das kommt leider immer sehr aufs Spiel drauf an. 
Bei Warcraft 3 und WoW kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass sie einfach per Copy&Paste auf einen anderen Rechner/Externe Platte geschoben werden können und noch immer laufen (bei WC3 kann es aber zu Problemen beim Installieren von Patches kommen). Starcraft 2 dürfte auch funktionieren.
Andere Spiele z.B. The Witcher 2 funktioniert nicht direkt, weil sie auch Einträge in die Registry schreiben. Bei The Witcher ist es aber nur ein einziger Eintrag, den man notfalls noch einzeln speichern kann und dann auf dem Zielrechner einmal in die Registry einspielt.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo euer Problem liegt, aber bei mir ging bisher jedes Spiel per Copy&Paste von meine externen wenn ich mal zu nem Kumpel bin. Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer. WoW, LoL, Steam, Borderlands, ... 
AFAIK schreibt so gut wie jedes Spiel in die Registry, aber die werden bei nicht vorhanden sein einfach neu geschrieben werden. Die Ladezeiten, etc. verlängern sich dadurch halt noch zusätzlich.

Edit: @TE, ich glaube die einfachste Variante ist einfach ausprobieren, eine wirkliche "Liste" existiert nicht, und was bei dem einen funktioniert, wird bei jemand anders vielleicht nicht klappen.

Aber wie gesagt - vielleicht bin ich noch nicht an die Spiele geraten bei denen es nicht ging, aber bisher lief bei mir alles problemfrei.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @blizzlord
> 
> ich habe von allgemeinen spielen gesprochen nicht von steam



Bei mir liefen bisher alle Spiele via. Copy&Paste.
Und woher du die Aussage ich würde nur über Steam Spiele sprechen hernimmst ist auch fraglich.


----------

